
The 10 most useful Google Chrome extensions for work and play - monkeygrinder
http://slideshow.techworld.com/3213416/the-10-most-useful-google-chrome-extensions-for-work-and-play/
======
Roridge
Completely agree with XMarks, use it on Chrome and FireFox. As for other
extensions (unfortunately its bugged on Chrome),

I have vowed to keep Chrome free of extensions. I use FireFox for work and
Chrome for play, I want Chrome to remain super super fast.

